# orbs



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 19, 2007)

So one of my guys brought a sheaf of photos from our recent black belt test.  There were 'orbs' all over each and every one.

An 'orb' is a circular imperfection in a photo, like somebody had spilled a tiny drop of bleach.  Some folk consider these photo evidence of ghosts, angels, spirits, ki...

One of the photos had over 40 of these orbs surrounding the students as they went through their material.  One striking photo was of a huge and very bright orb directly over the head of our sandan candidate.

I'm a pretty rational guy and have normally considered the whole orb thing to be wishful thinking and hokum, but I gotta admit this has got me thinking.

Thoughts?  Tales?  Experiences to share?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2007)

Were these orbs present on pictures taken by only one camera?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 19, 2007)

oooh.  good question.  i haven't seen any others, but will report as the next batches come in.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 19, 2007)

Could you scan one of those pics so we could see what you are talking about?

Lamont


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 19, 2007)

don't have access anymore (person who showed 'em took them home).  but i found a good article that's kind of put my brain back in place...

http://www.prairieghosts.com/trouble.html


----------



## Infinite (Jan 19, 2007)

Orbs have been debunced entirely.

http://www.lioddities.com/ghost/debunked main.htm

The link above shows you how to make them


----------

